

Sprawl Recovery - A 12-Step Program - hborys
http://originalgreen.org/blog/sprawl-recovery---a-12-step.html

======
hborys
"Sprawl became an addiction in the same way most addictions start: by
providing a huge rush of perceived benefits early on. It became the biggest
money-making machine ... and you didn't really even need to think very much in
order to participate because of its reductive simplicity. Zoning ordinances,
financing mechanisms, and appraisal standards all conspired to grease the
skids for the developers of sprawl, with an unspoken side-effect: every other
way of building became intolerably laborious by comparison."

